# Prime NY Strips Sous Vide



## hunter rose (May 2, 2020)

Our Costco still doesn't have toilet paper, but Prime NY Strips at 25% less than normal? Sure. Sous Vide to perfect medium rare for 2 hours, shocked in ice and finished on the smoker at 500 w/ Grill Grates.


----------



## smokerjim (May 3, 2020)

Looks perfect from here


----------



## flatbroke (May 3, 2020)

Looks nice


----------



## fivetricks (May 3, 2020)

That's funny. Mine has toilet paper but no meat. Nice looking stuff


----------



## hunter rose (May 4, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> That's funny. Mine has toilet paper but no meat. Nice looking stuff


We have not had TP, Sanitizer, Lysol, Clorox Wipes for 6 weeks. Last week they finally had paper towels... and Wagyu briskets LOL.


----------



## fivetricks (May 4, 2020)

Yeah, I can't seem to find anything but chicken now. Only wings too lol. No breast/thigh/fryers, etc. Nothing.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 4, 2020)

Nice looking stakes. What temp did you use for SV?


----------



## sandyut (May 4, 2020)

Perfection!  done just right!  Like that style at my house too!


----------

